# Global TradeSearch



## Colin (May 22, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the site and was reading about an Irish ladies dealings with Global TradeSearch located in Adelaide. Are they any good? Has anyone had a good result from these guys?? I don't want to send CV and 'burn my bridges' with potential employers.

Any info gratefully received.

Thanks

Colin


----------

